# Snowmoboarding / Sled skiing



## slush4rider (Sep 5, 2011)

With the snow pack being extremely bad here in Colorado and with more snow on top of bad layers; this season will be and in some areas already is a big avy year. I'm staying on low angle slopes and digging many snow pits.


----------



## kayakerkev (Jan 25, 2008)

Neck, 
I like snowmoboarding, tried splitboarding recently. It is much better than snowshoes and the silverton area has lots of terrain that you have to walk to. I think owning a split is practical for some terrain. However, skinning up the mtn is a lot of work and you only get like one or two great runs. When I get my sled (after I figure out how to pay rent etc.) I will probe a lot more areas and figure out best ways to shuttle lines, you know how we do. Not sure if you know but the cock and the wood are great places to have in your area. Some buddies and I have shredded some great lines around there getting like 10-12+ different lines in one day..... I love snowmoboarding! Stick with it, eventually you will find out where to go and how to get there. It helps to actually be able to ride your sled its not enough to just have one. So keep practicing you will figure it out!! Ha Ha


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

snow4rider said:


> With the snow pack being extremely bad here in Colorado and with more snow on top of bad layers; this season will be and in some areas already is a big avy year. I'm staying on low angle slopes and digging many snow pits.


Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

kayakerkev said:


> Neck,
> I like snowmoboarding, tried splitboarding recently. It is much better than snowshoes and the silverton area has lots of terrain that you have to walk to. I think owning a split is practical for some terrain. However, skinning up the mtn is a lot of work and you only get like one or two great runs. When I get my sled (after I figure out how to pay rent etc.) I will probe a lot more areas and figure out best ways to shuttle lines, you know how we do. Not sure if you know but the cock and the wood are great places to have in your area. Some buddies and I have shredded some great lines around there getting like 10-12+ different lines in one day..... I love snowmoboarding! Stick with it, eventually you will find out where to go and how to get there. It helps to actually be able to ride your sled its not enough to just have one. So keep practicing you will figure it out!! Ha Ha



Nice kev! Also so you know I got a bearcat with your name on it ..

How bout this old one - "that was kinda big" - yea good times. 










Soon man it will snow - until then we will have to live victoriously through old pics! 



















TMH this Feb? March?


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Neck, 
I am pulling twith an old 2003 Skidoo 800. I bought it last winter and had one of my best days skiing with freinds at VP. I have aslo skied Jones quit a bit and pulled into the other drainages around the area to put the skins on. 

Ski (AT) boots work fine for me, I use an old pair of Snowboard boots when slednecking... All the esentials for avy gear (good ole tracker) , Avalung, thought about bying a Avy Pack but i am not sure what that would do to my risk level. I pull with a rope that ties into tubes that deadman to the person if they wreck( think I got it off Dawson's site. Also got the rack set up from the net which is just a couple of cross bars that I use straps to hold skis horizontally off of the back. I think I am going to get a gun rack and attach it to reduce the bouncing...

I am moving to Summit soonish and I will PM you to see if you want to meet up and get after it sometime. 

Ian


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I might go up Independence Pass tomorrow. I have a favorite spot above timberline which is my go to place when conditions are dangerous. I park on the road about ten mile in and skin up a protected route I know. The skiing is pretty low angled.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sledding in ski boots suck, but the terrain we've been accessing in Idaho is unreal, and our avy danger is less than in co and ut.


----------



## screamingeagle (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah I do that all winter up out of McCall Idaho

Check out our production company Seven Devils Films movies from the past. And we have a new web series through Inspired Media called Idahomiez. You can check it out at idahomiez.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfBUx8YtJa8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc5CYu8NXTM


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

@screamingeagle
that's great man. Looks like a blast. That must be a lot of footage from last year? Powder mania! Are you guys on vimeo?

Check out some of our fun pow/bc edits at vimeo.com/waxtracks


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Great stoke vids eagle! Thanks for sharing.

The BC season is just gettin started. A bit late this year but as we still have the best 10 weeks of the BC season to go I am glad we are finally gettin in some good lines here in South Central Co.


----------

